# Neuwertige Shimano XT 2012 Scheibenbremse (BR-M785) mit XTR Ice-Tec Bremsscheiben



## Madon (16. Dezember 2011)

Hey Freunde...

Versteiger bei eBay meine XT 2012 Scheibenbremse mit XTR ICE-TEC Bremsscheiben *(203mm & 160mm)*!!!

*Komplett mit allen Adaptern und Befestigungsmitteln!*

*Keine 10km gefahren *


http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-XT-2...hrradteile&hash=item2c619af368#ht_1426wt_1396


----------



## Radelpaul69 (17. Dezember 2011)

Warum??????

mfG
Aus Dörfli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madon (17. Dezember 2011)

Weil ich mir ne andere Bremse gekauft habe...

Mir sind die Hebel an der XT-Bremse zu kurz!


----------



## Radelpaul69 (17. Dezember 2011)

Madon schrieb:


> Weil ich mir ne andere Bremse gekauft habe...
> 
> Mir sind die Hebel an der XT-Bremse zu kurz!


 

Stimmt die sind schon arg kurz

mfg

Aus Iserlohn


----------

